# a second-class citizen



## vandad

*Second-class citizen* is an informal term used to describe a person who is systematically discriminated against within a state or other political jurisdiction, despite their nominal status as a citizen or legal resident there. While not necessarily slaves, outlaws or criminals, second-class citizens have limited legal rights, civil rights and economic opportunities, and are often subject to mistreatment or neglect at the hands of their putative superiors. Instead of being protected by the law, the law disregards a second-class citizen, or it may actually be used to harass them.
*Let me know please, if there is any equivalent for "*Second-class citizen*" in Magyar.


----------



## jazyk

I've found 293 instances of másodosztályú polgár online.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> I've found 293 instances of másodosztályú polgár online.


 
Also
_*másodrendű*_ (állam)polgár (_litterally_ citizen "of second order")
_*másodrangú*_ (állam)polgár (_litterally_ citizen "of second rank")

When speaking about a state, _állampolgár_ is more unambiguous, as _polgár_ can refer also to e.g. a city or town.

However, I do not know which of the three mentioned terms could fit better the situation described in the original question (i.e. "... the law disregards a second-class citizen ...").


----------



## Zsanna

I would agree with francis that the question is rather between *másodrendű* and *másodrangú* and *állampolgár*. 

Although you can find examples for both, statistics as well as my hunch goes for the first: *másodrendű* - which (in Hungarian) could be summed up as "not as important"... (as a "first class citizen" in our case - who has privileges). 
(Another example: *másodrendű kérdés* follows exactly the same pattern.)

In other words, it expresses more an opinion, a value judgement, which is exactly the case in _second-class citizen_. It doesn't reflect a fact but rather a prejudice.

_*Másodrangú*_ would be more "not as good as" in my reading (and to illustrate the difference). 
E.g. a m_ásodrangú pilóta_ is not a first class pilot, he is not as good as a top one or even a really good one but in an objective way, not because somebody decided so but because of his results.


----------

